# Prosciutto prices



## carnivore

and i thought beef was expensive...
yesterday i bought a 3 oz package of prosciutto from the deli section in the grocery store--no price on it.  It rang up as $6 !
that's $2 an OUNCE, and $32 a pound!
Either i got ripped off, or i need to go back to substituting thinly-sliced 'regular' ham because i can't afford this stuff!


----------



## ironchef

nah, proscuitto is that expensive. it's actually cheaper to go to an italian deli or market and have them slice it for you off the ham itself.


----------



## carnivore

thanks ironchef,
i guess i never thought about it before, but i've always either had prosciutto at a restaurant, or substituted whatever ham i have in the fridge when cooking at home (i love my meat slicer!)
We do have an Italian deli in town, so i'll try going that route next time--thanks for the tip.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

The best prices I have found for proscuitto are;
   Imported $18.00/lb
   Domestic (a sad imitation) $12.00/lb
 The one good thing about it is that with the good imported stuff, a little goes a long way.


----------



## kitchenelf

It's expensive but there are times when nothing else will do.  I make a salad with it and it is usually much more expensive than the main dish.      But a little does go a long way - unless you have a 16-year old who makes a sandwich (at least he used a good bread LOL) and said we have to get more of that ham - it makes the best sandwiches


----------



## ironchef

but alas it DOES make the best sandwiches: prosciutto, fresh mozzarella, oven roasted roma tomatoes, fresh arugula, fresh cracked black pepper, extra virgin olive oil, splash of balsamic vinegar. probably the best sandwich i've ever eaten. had it at a deli near the santa ynez valley after  getting toasted off wine. but i remember the sandwich being very good


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh ironchef - I just made myself a panino for lunch:

Rosemary foccacia
basil/garlic/oil (I made myself so it has LOTS of basil in it)
prosciutto
water-packed mozzarella
roma tomatoes
fresh roasted red peppers
fresh spinach

AND IT WAS YUM!  Actually I prefer it on just a good Italian bread but the rosemary was all I had.  Next time I WILL roast my roma tomatoes first!!!


----------



## Bangbang

I just bought some Parma Proscuitto and it cost me $17 a pound. I only needed a 1/4 pound fro some pizza so that was ok. I love the stuff.


----------



## Jermosh

Actaully a good substitute is a salt cured Virgina ham that is not smoked. Just slice it right off the ham.


----------



## cooking=love

I've gotta try your version of that sandwich Ironchef! The one I have made for us had proscuitto, fontina, baby spinach and red onion. I will have to make yours now!   

Yep the stuff is pricey...but worth it. And if you add a little to (three cheese) mac n' cheese its dymanite!
CL


----------



## Bangbang

cooking=love said:
			
		

> And if you add a little to (three cheese) mac n' cheese its dymanite!
> CL



Thats discusting.....you should be banned.


----------

